# Pulse Regulated Squonker (80W with Gene Chip)



## Pixstar

News just in from the creator, Tony B:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Pixstar said:


> News just in from the creator, Tony B:
> 
> View attachment 121851
> 
> View attachment 121852


Finally, a photo! 

Can't wait for these

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Pixstar said:


> News just in from the creator, Tony B:
> 
> View attachment 121851
> 
> View attachment 121852



Looks awesome and the size in hand looks really nice and compact.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar

If the squonking trend continues it should sell well...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dreadside

Take my money now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dreadside

Found the mod listed om elegomall.com has anyone done a order from them before? Dont mind the shiping as long as I get my stuff?


----------



## Pixstar

Dreadside said:


> Found the mod listed om elegomall.com has anyone done a order from them before? Dont mind the shiping as long as I get my stuff?


I wait until it’s available locally, the local vendors are sure to stock it pretty quickly after release.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

@BumbleBee .... nudge nudge wink wink

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn

Pixstar said:


> If the squonking trend continues it should sell well...


Squonking has and always will be a trend. Before, the options were limited but now with more options to suit diferent preferences it had only grown in popularity. Its nt a rda or mod in particular that's a phase and passes.. its a style of vaping 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

Dreadside said:


> Found the mod listed om elegomall.com has anyone done a order from them before? Dont mind the shiping as long as I get my stuff?



They brilliant! the will contact you after you order, you basically get somebody to assist you and keep you updated as to the processing of your package

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Any vendors in SA looking at bringing this in?


----------



## Faheem777

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Any vendors in SA looking at bringing this in?



Probably every vendor will bring this in lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mahir

Anyone know approximately what these will retail for here in SA?


----------



## Pixstar

Mahir said:


> Anyone know approximately what these will retail for here in SA?


Have seen it advertised for US$75 so I reckon R1000 to R1250...? (mod only)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Any vendors in SA looking at bringing this in?



Hi @Nadim_Paruk , feel free to open a new thread in the "Who has stock" subforum

This thread forms part of the general threads of the forum and vendors are not allowed to discuss product availability or upcoming stock here.


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Silver said:


> Hi @Nadim_Paruk , feel free to open a new thread in the "Who has stock" subforum
> 
> This thread forms part of the general threads of the forum and vendors are not allowed to discuss product availability or upcoming stock here.


Hi @Silver 

Will keep that in mind closer to the time when these devices hit South African soil..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Noobvapester

Is there anyone who can organise a group buy ? I would definitely be interested.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Appears voopoo have changed their mind about supplying vandy vape with the gene chip according to Tony

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Tai

Guess its back to the trustee old Inbox v3. Only reason I was interested in this mod was because of the chip. Thanks for the post @Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Appears voopoo have changed their mind about supplying vandy vape with the gene chip according to Tony
> 
> View attachment 125930


Very disappointing indeed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shatter



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Shatter said:


>



Just watched this, so sad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mahir

Voopoo are a disgrace. I personally won't be buying any of their products, ever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar

Shatter said:


>



Disgusting business ethics. I for one will never support a Poopoo product.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I rest my case... these dodgy companies need to be boycotted!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Cor

Voopoo just killed themselfs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shatter

Ya not nice from voopoo but its Chinese business ethics so im not to surprised lol, the good news is that it sounds like the price will be cheaper now with the vandy vape chip in. Have to wait and see...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

I will defo mention this in my next vid.
Bastids.
Thankfully i don't own anything from them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hennie Otto

Well simple, consumers should talk with their wallets, and just not support VooPoo or the stolen 80w, ezpz

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jm10

I agree on unethical business but this happens all the time and wont affect voopoo because most people dont care that much. I feel bad for the guy but they should of had better legal contracts in place so that voopoo couldn’t “just break the contract” .

I wont support voopoo because there mods just dont do it for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

DJLSB review of the Pulse and Vandy chip. Look great!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

It seems like they took all the cons from the Hotcig RSQ and fixed it up. Like the squonk bottle, the battery housing and panels.

Really looking forward to this one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Delayed to the 16th May now according to 3fvape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

The Vape Industry has them in stock...

https://thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/just-in/products/pulse-bf-80w-box-mod-with-vandy-chip

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel Alves

Awesome thanks

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Question now is whats a good single coil RDA to put on top of this?


----------



## Daniel Alves

I just got the recurve, really good. Only issue I have is the thickness of the barrel retains the heat a bit

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruwaid

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Question now is whats a good single coil RDA to put on top of this?


maybe a wasp nano rda bud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Ruwaid said:


> maybe a wasp nano rda bud?


Was thinking of that.. I have a Black Pulse 22 BF to use in the interim..


----------



## r0ckf1re

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Was thinking of that.. I have a Black Pulse 22 BF to use in the interim..


 I used the Wasp Nano, I changed to the Nudge and the Nudge is far better IMO. Its decently priced and the stock coils are fantastic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

r0ckf1re said:


> I used the Wasp Nano, I changed to the Nudge and the Nudge is far better IMO. Its decently priced and the stock coils are fantastic.


I take it you referring to the Nudge 22mm?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Question now is whats a good single coil RDA to put on top of this?



Nudge 22 or recurve and you good bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

@Nadim_Paruk just read the recurve thread and the guys seem to be loving that single coil RDA so like @Faheem777 said


----------



## Adephi

Sir vape also got them in. Looking forward to hearing what some local guys say.


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

I’ve been keeping a close eye on both Nudge and Recurve @Faheem777 @Ruwaid but thanks for the opinion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caseman

Whoop whoop! Just got mine so can't wait to get my dead rabbit on here and see what the fuss is about!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Awesome @Caseman let us know how it goes. For ME, just cant seem to find it visually appealling. As an example I would guage a kit like the luxotic before having to decide on this. But i guess the safety/regulation will be the selling point for noobs like myself!


----------



## Chilli

@Caseman - yes please !!!


----------



## r0ckf1re

Nadim_Paruk said:


> I take it you referring to the Nudge 22mm?



Yes @Nadim_Paruk


----------



## DirtyD

I'll have to see a few local reviews on this - too many times have I bought into hype with VV and was disappointed afterwards. 2x Kylin's (leaky tanks) and 1x Pulse BF mod later - but I do want one , killing me to wait and see while everyone is buying and using the mod already

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## arbdullah

KZOR said:


> View attachment 131429
> View attachment 131430
> View attachment 131431
> View attachment 131432



I got excited for a moment, thinking that your review was already up.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR

arbdullah said:


> thinking that your review was already up


Specially bought a new Sanyo 20700 battery that is charging atm so i first want to take it through it's paces for a day and do the review tomorrow evening.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi

KZOR said:


> Specially bought a new Sanyo 20700 battery that is charging atm so i first want to take it through it's paces for a day and do the review tomorrow evening.



You certainly got the RDA for it. Looking forward to you views.


----------



## Caramia

KZOR said:


> View attachment 131429
> View attachment 131430
> View attachment 131431
> View attachment 131432


Damn, that is a good looking coil!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

@KZOR review coming up tonight?


----------



## Adephi

Spyro said:


> @KZOR review coming up tonight?



Its not in the classifieds yet, so it might not be too bad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR

Spyro said:


> @KZOR review coming up tonight?


Busy uploading. 
Should be available for my subscribers in 20 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro

KZOR said:


> Busy uploading.
> Should be available for my subscribers in 20 minutes.



Just got the notification

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

KZOR said:


> View attachment 131429
> View attachment 131430
> View attachment 131431
> View attachment 131432


Thats some sexy coil there. Makes me happy in weird places

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## QKNatasha

Got mine today and I'm loving it!

Now to find more panels

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre

KZOR said:


> Busy uploading.
> Should be available for my subscribers in 20 minutes.


Thank you for the review @KZOR. Now I am looking forward to mine, which is on its way. Signed the petition too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

QKNatasha said:


> View attachment 131535
> 
> 
> Got mine today and I'm loving it!
> 
> Now to find more panels


Panels available here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QKNatasha

Andre said:


> Panels available here.




I think I love you man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Question now is whats a good single coil RDA to put on top of this?



get the GR1 rda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

I think I need a second squonker and this just might be it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves

I think I might need a fourth )


Paul33 said:


> I think I need a second squonker and this just might be it



Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Rafique said:


> get the GR1 rda


Was looking at the Recurve but will def check this out.

Wonder hows the draw comparison on both RDAs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Stopped over at The Vape Industry yesterday and @Naeem_M had this combo ie. pulse 80w and GR1 and it looked so good and gave a small demo on production and it def seems like a winner.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Ruwaid said:


> Stopped over at The Vape Industry yesterday and @Naeem_M had this combo ie. pulse 80w and GR1 and it looked so good and gave a small demo on production and it def seems like a winner.


I just checked on their website to see if they still have stock, and to my surprise


----------



## Rafique

Nadim_Paruk said:


> I just checked on their website to see if they still have stock, and to my surprise
> 
> View attachment 131577



Ag no man, this is what happens when I wait to long

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

Nadim_Paruk said:


> I just checked on their website to see if they still have stock, and to my surprise
> 
> View attachment 131577




Vapeville also has them


----------



## Ruwaid

@Nadim_Paruk @Rafique guys at Vape Industry said their first batch got sold out in a day or so. Another batch already ordered and should be here next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Ruwaid said:


> @Nadim_Paruk @Rafique guys at Vape Industry said their first batch got sold out in a day or so. Another batch already ordered and should be here next week.


I see Sir Vape has them also..


----------

